# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  IT ոլորտ - Հայաստանի տնտեսության գլխավոր ճյուղերից մեկը

## Արիացի

Ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաները Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման գլխավոր ճյուղերից մեկն է, եթե չասենք ամենագլխավորը: Քննարկենք այս ոլորտում ձեռքբերումները և ապագայի հեռանկարները:
Սկսենք ՀՀ Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության բարձր եւ տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների կառավարման ղեկավար Վաչե Կիրակոսյանի հետ հարցազրույցից.



> panarmenian.net
> _Վաչե Կիրակոսյան.
> Հայաստանի կառավարությունը մտադիր է ողջ երկրում տարածել օպտիկական կապը
> Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից հաստատվել է ՀՀ-ում Տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացմանն աջակցելու ծրագիրը: Այն բանից հետո, երբ երկրի ավելի շատ քաղաքներ կապված կլինեն միմյանց հետ օպտիկական կապով, կսկսվի էլեկտրոնային կառավարման նախագծի իրագործումը: Կսկսվի նաեւ էլեկտրոնային նույնականացման քարտերի համակարգի մշակումն ու ներմուծումը, որոնք արդյունքում երկրի ներսում կփոխարինեն անձնագրերին: Առաջիկա պլանների մասին PanARMENIAN.Net-ի թղթակցի հետ կիսվել է ՀՀ Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության բարձր եւ տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների կառավարման ղեկավար Վաչե Կիրակոսյանը:_
> 
> *Պատմեցեք խնդրեմ, ինչու՞մն է ծրագրի էությունը, ինչպիսի՞ պաշարներ է մտադիր տրամադրել Հայաստանի կառավարությունը, սկսե՞լ է արդյոք նա գործել եւ ինչպիսի՞ միջոցառումներ են տեղ գտել*
> 
> Ծրագիրն արդեն գործում է, բայց հիմնական միջոցառումների իրագործումը, որոնք ուղղված են տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների սեկտորի զարգացմանը, նախատեսվում է այս տարվա երրորդ եւ չորրորդ եռամսյակում: Իսկ տեղի ունեցած դեպքերից կցանկանայի նշել մեր մասնակցությունը Գերմանիայում մարտի սկզբին CeBIT խոշոր միջազգային ցուցահանդեսին:
> 
> ...

----------

Katka (25.06.2009), Արևհատիկ (01.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կենացների շարքիցա: Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ թվային հեռուստատեսության մասին կենացներ էին խմում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կենացների շարքիցա: Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ թվային հեռուստատեսության մասին կենացներ էին խմում:


Ամեն բան էլ սկզբում կենացների շարքից ա թվում, մանավանդ Հայաստանում: Կարևորն էն ա, որ մարդիկ արդեն գիտակցում են նման բաների անհրաժեշտությունը: Դրա համար էլ սկզբից ծրագիր են կազմում հետո կամաց կամաց սկսում են իրականացնել: Ճիշտ ա, հիմա կրիզիս ա, փող չկա ու դժվար կլինի այս ծրագրերի իրականացումը, բայց այն որ արդեն խոսում են դրա մասին, էլի մի մեծ առաջընթաց ա:

----------


## ministr

Էդա էլի ... Նենց խելոք բաներից են խոսում մարդ զարմանում էլա, քիչա մնում տները ծախի գնա Հայաստանում ապրի, մեկ էլ հիշումա որ ապրումա արդեն :Smile: 

Սկզբից թող նորմալ ինտերնետի հարց լուծեն, մի հատ թող ինտերնետի գնային քաղաքականությունը դնեն օրակարգում, որակի չափանիշեր սահմանեն, էդ շուկան մի հատ կանոնակարգեն: Եթե կարող են թող աջակցեն պետական մակարդակով, որ մի քանի գիծ էլ մտնի Հայաստան: Թե չէ օպտիկա... Մինչև դրան էնքան բան կա անելու...

----------

Annushka (23.06.2009), davidus (07.07.2009), Elmo (23.06.2009), Norton (26.06.2009), Արիացի (23.06.2009), Արևհատիկ (01.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Էդա էլի ... Նենց խելոք բաներից են խոսում մարդ զարմանում էլա, քիչա մնում տները ծախի գնա Հայաստանում ապրի, մեկ էլ հիշումա որ ապրումա արդեն
> 
> Սկզբից թող նորմալ ինտերնետի հարց լուծեն, մի հատ թող ինտերնետի գնային քաղաքականությունը դնեն օրակարգում, որակի չափանիշեր սահմանեն, էդ շուկան մի հատ կանոնակարգեն: Եթե կարող են թող աջակցեն պետական մակարդակով, որ մի քանի գիծ էլ մտնի Հայաստան: Թե չէ օպտիկա... Մինչև դրան էնքան բան կա անելու...


Հա էդ էլ ես ճիշտ ասում: Պրոբլեմներ իրոք կան: Հուսով եմ հենց նման ծրագրերի շրջանակներում այդ խնդիրներն էլ կլուծեն:

----------


## ministr

Պրոբլեմներ շատ կան, ուղղակի պետքա սահմանել առաջնահերթություններ

----------


## Fedayi

Ծրագրային արտադրանքի արտահանմանը պետք է խթանել. դա կնպաստի  մտավոր կապիտալի արդյունավետ օգտագործմանը, ավելի գրավիչ ու եկամտաբեր կդարձնի ծրագրավորողի մասնագիտությունը, կնպաստի լրացուցիչ ներդրումներին այս ոլորտում: 
Իսկ ներուժն այս ասպարեզում, իսկապես, մեծ է:

----------

Katka (25.06.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Ինֆորմացիոն տեխնոլոգիաները Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման գլխավոր ճյուղերից մեկն է, եթե չասենք ամենագլխավորը: Քննարկենք այս ոլորտում ձեռքբերումները և ապագայի հեռանկարները:


Քննարկենք:




> Սկսենք ՀՀ Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության բարձր եւ տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների կառավարման ղեկավար Վաչե Կիրակոսյանի հետ հարցազրույցից.


Մեծ ակնկալիքներ չունեմ նման անուն կրող հաստատության(՞) ղեկավարի հետ հարցազրույցից, բայց սկսենք: («բարձր և տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների». ինչ անգրագետ անուն է)

Հասկացա հետևյալը.
1) ՏՏ զարգացումը մեծապես պայմանավորված է էլեկտրոնային կառավարումով  :Wacko: 
Էլեկտրոնային անձնագրերի ներմուծումը, ձեռնարկատերերին ինտերնետի միջոցով հարկեր մուծելու հնարավորության ընձեռումը և այլն մեծապես կխթանեն ՏՏ ոլորտը Հայաստանում (_զավեշտ_, ուրիշ խոսք չկա)

Այս գործընթացը ես պատկերացնում եմ այսպես. վերցվելու է արտերկրում մշակված որևէ համակարգ, հայաֆիկացվելու է (կիսատ-պռատ, իհարկե) և անունը դրվելու է ՏՏ ոլորտում մեծ նվաճում:

2) ՏՏ զարգացմանը խթանելու է ինտերնետ-ցանցի զարգացումը:
Միակ ուրախալի և խելքին մոտ փաստարկն ամբողջ հարցազրույցում: Սեփական կաշվի վրա եմ զգացել, թե ինչպես է նորմալ ինտերնետ-կապի բացակայությունը խանգարում մասնագիտական աշխատանքին:

3) ՏՏ զարգացումը նաև կապված է յուրաքանչյուր բնակչի՝ համակարգիչ ունենալու հետ:  ::}: 
Երևի համակարգիչը որպես խաղալիք կամ մագնիտոֆոն օգտագործողները քիչ են, պետք է նրանց քանակը շատացնել:

Այսպիսի մակարդակով մեզ մոտ ՏՏ չի զարգանա  :Sad: 
Ոչ մի խոսք ՏՏ բնագավառում մասնագետների պատրաստման, ՏՏ բնագավառում աշխատող գիտական կազմակերպություններին աջակցելու, երիտասարդ (օրինակ առաջին կուրսերի ուսանողներին) ապագա մասնագետներին խրախուսելու (fellowships, grants), փորձի փոխանակման միջոցներ ընձեռելու և նման բաների մասին:

----------

ministr (24.06.2009), Norton (26.06.2009)

----------


## Katka

Երնեկ Հայաստանը ի սկզբանե զարգացած լիներ:




> Պրոբլեմներ շատ կան, ուղղակի պետքա սահմանել առաջնահերթություններ


Որոշ խնդիրներ թեեւ առաջնահերթ են, բայց դրանց լուծումը երկար ժամանակ է պահանջում: Դրանց լուծմանը սպասել եւ ոչինչ չձեռնարկել անիմաստ է: Իսկ քո նշած առաջնահերթությունների լուծումը ՏՏ-ից դուրս է:

Ծրագրի իրականացումից սպասվող արդյունքերը ինձ դուր եկան:Իհարկե եթե ծրագիրը իրականացվի.ամեն դեպքում ճգնաժամ է, հուսանք ամեն ինչ կանխատեսել են:Արդյունքերը, որ ակնկալվում են, շատ լավն են եւ դրանք կբարձրացնեն ոչ միայն ՀՀ ՏՏ ոլորտի որակը, այլ բիզնեսի գործը կհեշտացնեն շատ հարցերում:
Բացի այդ այս ծրագրի մեջ մի կարեւոր կետ նշվեց. տեղական կազմակերպությունների  ակտիվ մասնակցության ապահովումը:Սա կարեւոր է այսօր:





> Քննարկենք:
> 
> 
> Մեծ ակնկալիքներ չունեմ նման անուն կրող հաստատության(՞) ղեկավարի հետ հարցազրույցից, բայց սկսենք: («բարձր և տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների». ինչ անգրագետ անուն է)


Ամեն դեպքում բարձրի ու տեղեկատվականի տարանջատում են արել, բայց  :Ok: 




> Հասկացա հետևյալը.
> 1) ՏՏ զարգացումը մեծապես պայմանավորված է էլեկտրոնային կառավարումով 
> Էլեկտրոնային անձնագրերի ներմուծումը, ձեռնարկատերերին ինտերնետի միջոցով հարկեր մուծելու հնարավորության ընձեռումը և այլն մեծապես կխթանեն ՏՏ ոլորտը Հայաստանում (_զավեշտ_, ուրիշ խոսք չկա)


Ինչու՞ է զավեշտ:  :Xeloq: 




> Այս գործընթացը ես պատկերացնում եմ այսպես. վերցվելու է արտերկրում մշակված որևէ համակարգ, հայաֆիկացվելու է (կիսատ-պռատ, իհարկե) և անունը դրվելու է ՏՏ ոլորտում մեծ նվաճում:



Նոր հեծանիվ հորինել, երբ այն հորինված է, իմաստ չունի: Պետք է ուղղակի սովորել այն ճիշտ օգտագործել: Մենք այս ոլորտում մեծ նվաճումներ ունենք:





> 3) ՏՏ զարգացումը նաև կապված է յուրաքանչյուր բնակչի՝ համակարգիչ ունենալու հետ: 
> Երևի համակարգիչը որպես խաղալիք կամ մագնիտոֆոն օգտագործողները քիչ են, պետք է նրանց քանակը շատացնել:



Կարծում եմ սա առաջին քայլն է: Հաջորդը պետք է լինի համակարգչից օգտվելու էթիկայի ուսուցումը: Դրա համար կարեւոր է ուսուցման համակարգչայնացումը, ի նկատի ունեմ, քննությունների հանձնում, գրադարանների էլեկտրոնայնացում եւն, իսկ այժմ դպրոցներում պարտադիր դարձննելը համակարգիչը կարեւոր է, որոշ պարտադիր ծրագրերից քննությունների հանձնումը եւս: Ես ինքս դպրոցում ինֆորմատիկա եմ անցել, երբ մեր դպրոցում համակարգիչ չկար, կարելի է ասել չեմ անցել:




> Այսպիսի մակարդակով մեզ մոտ ՏՏ չի զարգանա


Մոսկվան միանգամից չի կառուցվել:




> Ոչ մի խոսք ՏՏ բնագավառում մասնագետների պատրաստման, ՏՏ բնագավառում աշխատող գիտական կազմակերպություններին աջակցելու, երիտասարդ (օրինակ առաջին կուրսերի ուսանողներին) ապագա մասնագետներին խրախուսելու (fellowships, grants), փորձի փոխանակման միջոցներ ընձեռելու և նման բաների մասին:


Դիջիթեք, Սեբիթ, սրանք նպաստում են մեր երկրի վարկանիշի բարձրացմանը այս ոլորտում,:Կան նաեւ փոխանակման ծրագրեր, EIF-ը այդ փոխանակաման ծրագրերին աջակցել է: UITE-ն նույնպես: Դա մի երկու տարի առաջ էր, հիմա չգիտեմ՝ այդ ծրագրերը շարունակվում են, թե չէ:

----------


## ars83

> Ամեն դեպքում բարձրի ու տեղեկատվականի տարանջատում են արել, բայց


Բարձրը ո՞րն է: Տեղեկատվականը ցա՞ծր է: :Unsure: 




> Ինչու՞ է զավեշտ:


Որովհետև ՏՏ ոլորտը զարգացնողները մասնագետներն են, այլ ոչ էլ. քարտերի միջոցով հարկ վճարողները:




> Նոր հեծանիվ հորինել, երբ այն հորինված է, իմաստ չունի: Պետք է ուղղակի սովորել այն ճիշտ օգտագործել: Մենք այս ոլորտում մեծ նվաճումներ ունենք:


Դեմ չեմ, բայց, կրկին, սա ՏՏ ոլորտի զարգացում չէ, այլ բնակչությանը մատուցվող ծառայությունների բարձր մակարդակ:




> Կարծում եմ սա առաջին քայլն է: Հաջորդը պետք է լինի համակարգչից օգտվելու էթիկայի ուսուցումը: Դրա համար կարեւոր է ուսուցման համակարգչայնացումը, ի նկատի ունեմ, քննությունների հանձնում, գրադարանների էլեկտրոնայնացում եւն, իսկ այժմ դպրոցներում պարտադիր դարձննելը համակարգիչը կարեւոր է, որոշ պարտադիր ծրագրերից քննությունների հանձնումը եւս: Ես ինքս դպրոցում ինֆորմատիկա եմ անցել, երբ մեր դպրոցում համակարգիչ չկար, կարելի է ասել չեմ անցել:


Իհարկե, պարտադիր է կրթա-գիտական հաստատությունները զինել համակարգիչներով և ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով՝ առաջընթաց ունենալու համար, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց բնավ առաջնային չէ տանը համակարգիչ ունենալը՝ ՏՏ մասնագետ դառնալու համար: Ես, օրինակ, չեմ ունեցել բավական երկար ժամանակ: Հիմա էլ, եթե ասեմ՝ տան համակարգչի վրա շատ գործ եմ անում, սուտ կլինի: 
Ասածս այն էր, որ շեշտադրումն է սխալ: Սկզբում պետք է համակարգչով և որակյալ կապով ապահովել մասնագիտական հաստատությունները, հետո՝ մնացյալ բնակչությունը:




> Մոսկվան միանգամից չի կառուցվել:


Արդյոք ուզո՞ւմ ենք մենք _Մոսկվա_ կառուցել:  :Think: 




> Դիջիթեք, Սեբիթ, սրանք նպաստում են մեր երկրի վարկանիշի բարձրացմանը այս ոլորտում,:Կան նաեւ փոխանակման ծրագրեր, EIF-ը այդ փոխանակաման ծրագրերին աջակցել է: UITE-ն նույնպես: Դա մի երկու տարի առաջ էր, հիմա չգիտեմ՝ այդ ծրագրերը շարունակվում են, թե չէ:


Շատ լավ է, եթե կան ծրագրեր, բայց վարկանիշի բարձրացմանը ոչ թե «բրենդն» է նպաստում, այլ _գիտելիքը_: Ուզում էս Անտանանարիվուի ետնախորշերից եղիր, գիտելիք ունեցար՝ կգնահատվես:

----------


## Արիացի

> Որովհետև ՏՏ ոլորտը զարգացնողները մասնագետներն են, այլ ոչ էլ. քարտերի միջոցով հարկ վճարողները:


Ամբողջ խնդիրը այն է, որ այսօրվա մեր օլիգարխների ռեսուրսները կարողանանք ներդնել այս ոլորտի մեջ: Մասնագետների պակաս բարեբախտաբար Հայաստանը չունի ու երբեք էլ չի ունեցել: Հայաստանը ունի ֆինանսների խնդիր: Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում փող ներդնի այս ոլորտում: Շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ մեր մասնագետը ոչ թե աշխատեր Հայաստանում բազմաթիվ արտասահմանյան օֆիսներից մեկում (կամ ավելի վատ` գնա արտասահմանում աշխատի), այլ աշխատեր տեղական ֆիրմաներում, որոնք ցավոք սրտի շատ քիչ են այսօր: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ պետք ա օլիգարխին համոզես, որ ավելի լավ ա մի գազի կալոնկա քիչ սարքի, էդ փողերը ներդնի գիտատար արդյունաբերության մեջ ու մի քանի տարի հետո ավելի մեծ շահույթ ստանա: 




> Իհարկե, պարտադիր է կրթա-գիտական հաստատությունները զինել համակարգիչներով և ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով՝ առաջընթաց ունենալու համար, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց բնավ առաջնային չէ տանը համակարգիչ ունենալը՝ ՏՏ մասնագետ դառնալու համար: Ես, օրինակ, չեմ ունեցել բավական երկար ժամանակ: Հիմա էլ, եթե ասեմ՝ տան համակարգչի վրա շատ գործ եմ անում, սուտ կլինի: 
> Ասածս այն էր, որ շեշտադրումն է սխալ: Սկզբում պետք է համակարգչով և որակյալ կապով ապահովել մասնագիտական հաստատությունները, հետո՝ մնացյալ բնակչությունը:


Ես էլ առաջին կուրսում կոմպ չեմ ունեցել, բայց եթե երկրորդում էլ չունենայի, էսօր հաստատ ծրագրավորող չէի լինի:  :Smile: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, տանը համակարգիչ ունենալը միշտ էլ խթանում է երեխայի մտածողության զարգացմանը: Ճիշտ ա, սկզբում բոլորը մենակ խաղ են խաղում ու երգ լսում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ էլ ծանոթանում են բոլոր համակարգչային տերմիններին ու որոշ ծրագրերի, որոնք հետագայում օգնում են հեշտ ընդգրկվել ՏՏ ոլորտ:




> Շատ լավ է, եթե կան ծրագրեր, բայց վարկանիշի բարձրացմանը ոչ թե «բրենդն» է նպաստում, այլ _գիտելիքը_: Ուզում էս Անտանանարիվուի ետնախորշերից եղիր, գիտելիք ունեցար՝ կգնահատվես:


Գիտելիքը միշտ էլ գնահատվում է, բայց չի բարձրացնում վարկանիշը: Իսկ վարկանիշը բարձրացնում է հենց բրենդը: Էսօր ամենամեծ վարկանիշ ունեցող ֆիրման` Մայքրոսոֆտը, Բիլլ Գեյտսի գիտելիքների շնորհիվ չի հասել այդ մակարդակին, այլ Մայկրոսոֆտ բրենդի ճիշտ գովազդման շնորհիվ:

----------


## Katka

> Բարձրը ո՞րն է: Տեղեկատվականը ցա՞ծր է::


Ցածր չէ եւ կարող է ներառվել բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների մեջ: Բայց բարձրը ավելի լայն է եւ ընդգրկում է շատ ոլորտներ (բիո, նանո, ռոբոտո). դրանից ՏՏ-ի տարանջատումը,իմ կարծիքով, կարող է ենթադրել բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացմանն ուղղվածություն, շեշտվածություն: 




> Որովհետև ՏՏ ոլորտը զարգացնողները մասնագետներն են, այլ ոչ էլ. քարտերի միջոցով հարկ վճարողները:


Հարկ վճարողները ծառայություն ստացողներն են, մասնագետները՝ ծառայություն մատուցողները: Ներդրվող համակարգը՝ մասնագետների աշխատանքի արդյունք: Հարցազրույցից ես հետեւություն արեցի, որ համակարգի ներդրումը մի կողմից կնպաստի ՏՏ ոլորտի զարգացմանը, իսկ որպես արդյունք՝ կունենանք բարձր որակի ծառայություններ, ինչը ողջունելի է:Համակարգի զարգացումը երկկողմանի է: Երբ դու ինչ –որ բան ես առաջարկում , ինչքան էլ լավ մասնագետ լինես, գլուխդ ջարդես, մեկ է՝ հաջողություն չես ունենա, եթե չլինեն որակյալ սպառողներ.դրա համար կարեւոր է նաեւ որակյալ սպառողական շուկայի ձեւավորումը:
Զավեշտ չէ: Զավեշտ է այն, որ այսքան խելք կա, բայց դրանից շատ է արտահոսքը: 




> Դեմ չեմ, բայց, կրկին, սա ՏՏ ոլորտի զարգացում չէ, այլ բնակչությանը մատուցվող ծառայությունների բարձր մակարդակ:


Բարձր մակարդակի ծառայություն կարող է մատուցել միայն զարգացած համակարգը, լինի դա ՏՏ, թե պարզապես սրճարան: 




> Իհարկե, պարտադիր է կրթա-գիտական հաստատությունները զինել համակարգիչներով և ժամանակակից տեխնիկայով՝ առաջընթաց ունենալու համար, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց բնավ առաջնային չէ տանը համակարգիչ ունենալը՝ ՏՏ մասնագետ դառնալու համար: Ես, օրինակ, չեմ ունեցել բավական երկար ժամանակ: Հիմա էլ, եթե ասեմ՝ տան համակարգչի վրա շատ գործ եմ անում, սուտ կլինի: 
> Ասածս այն էր, որ շեշտադրումն է սխալ: Սկզբում պետք է համակարգչով և որակյալ կապով ապահովել մասնագիտական հաստատությունները, հետո՝ մնացյալ բնակչությունը:


Համամիտ եմ Արիացու հետ:




> Արդյոք ուզո՞ւմ ենք մենք _Մոսկվա_ կառուցել: :


Իհարկե,պետք է ուզենք եւ կարողանանք կառուցել* լավը*, եթե չենք ուզում, որ Մոսկվան եւ այլք մեզ կառուցեն:




> Շատ լավ է, եթե կան ծրագրեր, բայց վարկանիշի բարձրացմանը ոչ թե «բրենդն» է նպաստում, այլ _գիտելիքը_: Ուզում էս Անտանանարիվուի ետնախորշերից եղիր, գիտելիք ունեցար՝ կգնահատվես:


Ցանկացած միաջազգային ծրագրին մասնակցությունը ենթադրում է բարձր գիտելիք: Դու ներկայացնում ես ծրագրային փաթեթ, առաջարկություններ, որոնք պետք է համապատասխանեն միջազգային չափանիշներին, իսկ այստեղ գլխից բացի, խելք էլ է պետք: Մյուս կողմից, չունեցար խելք՝ բրենդ չես ունենա: Բրենդ ստեղծելը շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ դժվար է:  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ պետք ա օլիգարխին համոզես, որ ավելի լավ ա մի գազի կալոնկա քիչ սարքի, էդ փողերը ներդնի գիտատար արդյունաբերության մեջ ու մի քանի տարի հետո ավելի մեծ շահույթ ստանա:


Ինչպե՞ս է ստանալու այդ մեծ շահույթը. էլեկտրոնային համակարգի միջոցով հարկեր վճարելո՞վ: Կոնկրետ մեխանիզմը ո՞րն է, որ սեփականատերը հետաքրքրվի:




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, տանը համակարգիչ ունենալը միշտ էլ խթանում է երեխայի մտածողության զարգացմանը:


Ոչ միշտ: Աշակերտների/ուսանողների մի մասը սկսում է մտածել, որ համակարգիչը կարող է փոխարինել մտածողությունը և սկսում է անտեսել կարևոր մասնագիտական առարկաները: Եթե լուրջ կրթական կազմակերպությունների առարկայացանկը նայենք, մեծ մասը կազմում են հենց տեսական հիմնարար գիտելիքներ տվող առարկաները, որոնք համալրվում են լուրջ գործնական առաջադրանքներով: Ցավոք, մեզ մոտ շեշտը կամ առաջինի վրա է (ԵՊՀ) կամ երկրորդի (ՀՊՃՀ), և հավասարակշռությունը խախտվում է:




> Ճիշտ ա, սկզբում բոլորը մենակ խաղ են խաղում ու երգ լսում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ էլ ծանոթանում են բոլոր համակարգչային տերմիններին ու որոշ ծրագրերի, որոնք հետագայում օգնում են հեշտ ընդգրկվել ՏՏ ոլորտ:


Սա, անշուշտ լավ է, բայց ՏՏ ոլորտ չեն ընդգրկվում, այլ դառնում են ՏՏ ապրանքների ժամանակակից օգտագործողներ:




> Գիտելիքը միշտ էլ գնահատվում է, բայց չի բարձրացնում վարկանիշը:


 :Shok:  ԽԾԲ (խնամի, ծանոթ, բարեկամ) մտածելակերպով կազմակերպություններում, իհարկե, ոչ, բայց նորմալ տեղերում՝ այո:



> Իսկ վարկանիշը բարձրացնում է հենց բրենդը: Էսօր ամենամեծ վարկանիշ ունեցող ֆիրման` Մայքրոսոֆտը, Բիլլ Գեյտսի գիտելիքների շնորհիվ չի հասել այդ մակարդակին, այլ Մայկրոսոֆտ բրենդի ճիշտ գովազդման շնորհիվ:


Նորից եմ կրկնում՝ օգտագործողների շրջանում, այլ ոչ մասնագետների: Օրինակ, միջուկային հետազոտությունների միջազգային կենտրոն CERN-ում ոչ մի ինձ հայտնի մշակում (հաշվարկներ, ծրագրավորում) չի կատարվում MS-արտադրանքի հիման վրա: Նույնը, օրինակ, բժշկական, սեյսմաբանական բնագավառներում շատ երկրներում:

Հ.Գ. Երևի մենք տարբեր կողմերից ենք մոտենում ՏՏ հասկացությանը. դու՝ ավելի շատ օգտագործողի, ես՝ մշակողի տեսանկյունից:

----------


## ars83

> Ցածր չէ եւ կարող է ներառվել բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների մեջ: Բայց բարձրը ավելի լայն է եւ ընդգրկում է շատ ոլորտներ (բիո, նանո, ռոբոտո). դրանից ՏՏ-ի տարանջատումը,իմ կարծիքով, կարող է ենթադրել բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացմանն ուղղվածություն, շեշտվածություն:


Բայց առանձին նշելը հենց տարանջատումն է, շեշտումը:
Դե լավ, սրանք մանրուքներ են:




> Հարկ վճարողները ծառայություն ստացողներն են, մասնագետները՝ ծառայություն մատուցողները: Ներդրվող համակարգը՝ մասնագետների աշխատանքի արդյունք: Հարցազրույցից ես հետեւություն արեցի, որ համակարգի ներդրումը մի կողմից կնպաստի ՏՏ ոլորտի զարգացմանը, իսկ որպես արդյունք՝ կունենանք բարձր որակի ծառայություններ, ինչը ողջունելի է:Համակարգի զարգացումը երկկողմանի է: Երբ դու ինչ –որ բան ես առաջարկում , ինչքան էլ լավ մասնագետ լինես, գլուխդ ջարդես, մեկ է՝ հաջողություն չես ունենա, եթե չլինեն որակյալ սպառողներ.դրա համար կարեւոր է նաեւ որակյալ սպառողական շուկայի ձեւավորումը:


Ինչքան էլ լավ սպառողների բանակ լինի, եթե մշակողի աշխատանքի և վարձատրման պայմանները նորմալ չլինեն, մտածելու է՝ ինչպես հեռանա:




> Զավեշտ չէ: Զավեշտ է այն, որ այսքան խելք կա, բայց դրանից շատ է արտահոսքը:


Բա իմ ասա՞ծն ինչ է: Որակյալ սպառողների բանակ ենք ձևավորում առաջին հերթին, փոխանակ գիտության, ՏՏ մեջ ներդրումներ անելու: 




> Բարձր մակարդակի ծառայություն կարող է մատուցել միայն զարգացած համակարգը, լինի դա ՏՏ, թե պարզապես սրճարան:


Սրճարանի աշխատողը բարձրաճաշակ հաճախորդների գեղեցիկ աչքերից դժվար թե ոգևորվի և սկսի լավ ծառայություններ մատուցել:


Մեկ այլ օրինակ: Մեկուսի զարգանալն անհնար է, հատկապես ՏՏ բնագավառում: Բազմաթիվ ունակ գիտնականներ գիտեմ, որոնք շատ ավելի արդյունավետ կաշխատեին, եթե կարողանային գոնե տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ այցելել մասնագիտական կոնֆերանսների, կամ գոնե դրանց տպագրական աշխատանքները ձեռք բերեին: Գոնե այս հարցում աջակցելու հնարավորություն կարո՞ղ է պետությունը մտածել:




> Մյուս կողմից, չունեցար խելք՝ բրենդ չես ունենա: Բրենդ ստեղծելը շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ դժվար է:


Միայն «բրենդ» չէ, այլև «շկոլա»  :Wink:  Իմ համեստ կարծիքով՝ սկզբում «շկոլա», հետո՝ «բրենդ»:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչպե՞ս է ստանալու այդ մեծ շահույթը. էլեկտրոնային համակարգի միջոցով հարկեր վճարելո՞վ: Կոնկրետ մեխանիզմը ո՞րն է, որ սեփականատերը հետաքրքրվի:


Կոնկրետ հարցազրույցը դրա հետ կապ չունի: Ես ընդհանրապես եմ ասում: Պետք ա սեփականատերերին բերել այս ոլորտ:




> Ոչ միշտ: Աշակերտների/ուսանողների մի մասը սկսում է մտածել, որ համակարգիչը կարող է փոխարինել մտածողությունը և սկսում է անտեսել կարևոր մասնագիտական առարկաները: Եթե լուրջ կրթական կազմակերպությունների առարկայացանկը նայենք, մեծ մասը կազմում են հենց տեսական հիմնարար գիտելիքներ տվող առարկաները, որոնք համալրվում են լուրջ գործնական առաջադրանքներով: Ցավոք, մեզ մոտ շեշտը կամ առաջինի վրա է (ԵՊՀ) կամ երկրորդի (ՀՊՃՀ), և հավասարակշռությունը խախտվում է:


Ճիշտ ես էդ խնդիրը կա: Ու մերոնք դեռևս չեն կարողանում ճիշտ համատեղել տեսական ու գործնական նյութը: Իսկ մասնագիտական կարևոր առարկաները անտեսելը շատ մեծ սխալ է: Մեր կուրսում հենց շատ են եղել մարդիկ, որոնք պնդում էին, թե անալիզը մեր ինչին է պետք: Շատ եմ վիճել նման մարդկանց հետ: Իհարկե լուրջ մասնագետ դառնալու համար, ցանկացած մեկն էլ պետք է ունենա խոր տեսական գիտելիքներ, որովհետև ծրագրավորումը չի սահմանափակվում միայն կոդ գրելով (որը իրականում բանվորության նման մի բան ա), այլ իր մեջ ներառում է նաև նախագծում, որը առանց տեսական գիտելիքների հնարավոր չէ:




> Սա, անշուշտ լավ է, բայց ՏՏ ոլորտ չեն ընդգրկվում, այլ դառնում են ՏՏ ապրանքների ժամանակակից օգտագործողներ:


Դե գոնե html-ով սայթ վաղ թե ուշ բոլորն էլ սովորում են սարքել  :Smile: 




> ԽԾԲ (խնամի, ծանոթ, բարեկամ) մտածելակերպով կազմակերպություններում, իհարկե, ոչ, բայց նորմալ տեղերում՝ այո:


Ինչքան ես եմ պատկերացնում ՏՏ ոլորտում ԽԾԲ մտածելակերպով կազմակերպություններ չկան:




> Նորից եմ կրկնում՝ օգտագործողների շրջանում, այլ ոչ մասնագետների: Օրինակ, միջուկային հետազոտությունների միջազգային կենտրոն CERN-ում ոչ մի ինձ հայտնի մշակում (հաշվարկներ, ծրագրավորում) չի կատարվում MS-արտադրանքի հիման վրա: Նույնը, օրինակ, բժշկական, սեյսմաբանական բնագավառներում շատ երկրներում:


Հա, բայց դրանք նեղ գիտական շրջանակ է իր մեջ ներառում: Իհարկե սա շատ կարևոր ոլորտ է, բայց ավելի պակաս կարևոր չի նաև ոչ էդքան գիտատար ու լայն մասսաների համար նախատեսված ծրագրերի մշակումը, որտեղ և հենց MS-ը առաջատարն է:




> Հ.Գ. Երևի մենք տարբեր կողմերից ենք մոտենում ՏՏ հասկացությանը. դու՝ ավելի շատ օգտագործողի, ես՝ մշակողի տեսանկյունից:


Հա ինձ էլ է տենց թվում:  :Smile: 
Ավելի ճիշտ, դու ՏՏ հասկանում ես միայն գիտատար, բարդ հաշվարկներով ու խոր գիտական հետազոտություններով համալրված մի ոլորտ: Իհարկե սա շատ կարևոր մասն է ՏՏ-ի ու ցանկացած երկրի առաջնթացի գրավականն է ունենալ գիտահետազոտական լուրջ հիմնարկներ, որոնք ինչու չէ օգտագործվեն նաև ռազմական նպատակներով: Բայց ՏՏ-ն միայն դրանով չի սահմանափակվում: Պակաս շահութաբեր ու օգտակար չեն նաև թեթև բարդության ու լայն օգտագործման համար նախատեսված համակարգերի մշակումը: Ու այս բնագավառը ևս պետք է զարգացնել:  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

*Տարածաշրջանում ինտերնետի ամենաբարձր գինը Հայաստանում է*



> Երեւան /Մեդիամաքս/. Երկիշխանությունը մեծածախ ինտերնետի շուկայում հանգեցրեց նրան, որ Հայաստանում ինտերնետի թափանցելիության մակարդակը տարածաշրջանում ամենացածրն է, իսկ գինը` ամենաբարձրը: 
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է ՄԵԴԻԱՄԱՔՍ-ը, այդ մասին ասվում է ՀՀ հեռահաղորդակցային ոլորտի եւ Հանրային ծառայությունները կարգավորող հանձնաժողովի /ՀԾԿՀ/ հեռահաղորդակցության վարչության գործունեության մասին` Կրթությամբ զարգացման ակադեմիայի (Academy for Educational Development – AED) հայաստանյան գրասենյակի եւ ԱՄՆ-ի Զարգացման միջազգային գործակալության (USAID) զեկույցում:
> 
> Զեկույցը ներկայացվել է հուլիսի 4-5-ին Դիլիջանում կայացած ՀՀ ՏՏ առաջնորդների ֆորումում:
> 
> Զեկույցի համաձայն, Հայաստանում ինտերնետից օգտվում է բնակչության 5.8%-ը, մինչդեռ Ադրբեջանում այդ ցուցանիշը կազմում է 12.7%, Վրաստանում` 8.9%, Իրանում` 34.9%, իսկ Թուրքիայում` 36.9%:
> 
> ADSL տեխնոլոգիայով վայրկյանում 1 մեգաբիտ արագությամբ անսահմանափակ ինտերնետի ամսավճարը Հայաստանում կազմում է $80, Վրաստանում` $10, Ադրբեջանում` $40, իսկ Թուրքիայում` $28:
> 
> ...


Սա էլ էն ոլորտնա, որը արդեն 5 տարուց ավել ճանաչվելա "գերակա":Սա ևս ցույց ա տալսի էս իշխանությունների քաղաքական սնանկությունը, որը Հայաստանում ոչ մի ոլորտում առաջընթաց ապահովել չի կարողանում ու ցանկություն էլ չունի:

----------

Ahik (08.07.2009), Chuk (07.07.2009), davidus (07.07.2009), Grieg (08.07.2009), ministr (09.07.2009), Yellow Raven (07.07.2009)

----------

